# red tegu pics?



## fredrick (Nov 14, 2009)

Want do u reds look like?


----------



## Wil (Nov 14, 2009)

Here is a couple of mine.






















And one of my blues just because he's the man.


----------



## fredrick (Nov 14, 2009)

Any1 else have pics. Ur tegus look awsome


----------



## ReptileFinatic (Nov 14, 2009)

Beutiful gus Wil, i love how reds start out like pink/white and black then turn a nice red and white


----------



## fredrick (Nov 14, 2009)

Any other pics? Ur guys r beauteful ha


----------



## dragonqueen4 (Nov 14, 2009)

theres actually a lot of pics on this forum of red tegus if you just look through the different threads in the reds section


----------



## whoru (Nov 15, 2009)

very nice lookin gu's


----------



## CaterpillarGiraffe (Nov 15, 2009)

This is mine, his name's Archie


----------



## Jer723 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here are a few pics of mine . . . 














Hope this helps bro. Hey dont give bobby and dave trouble. try to be respectable. everyones on here for fun. not to see you post the same thing 3 trillion times. lol. hope you make a good choice in choosing a reptile.


----------



## fredrick (Nov 15, 2009)

Thanks man. And I never gave bobby drouble and to dave I just ask a question guess he read it wrong? Oh well. An I posted the same thing 2 times bro not a trillion.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 16, 2009)

Here is my red boy, Clifford, being held by Bobby.


----------



## Jer723 (Nov 17, 2009)

fredrick said:


> Thanks man. And I never gave bobby drouble and to dave I just ask a question guess he read it wrong? Oh well. An I posted the same thing 2 times bro not a trillion.



no im just saying. dont keep on going. but to us, at least me on here. when you see lace monitor. posted 6 times on a TEGU forum it just gets kinda old. i dont care. im just saying it gets annoying.


----------



## lazyjr52 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey MMRR-jif, how big/old is Clifford? He looks great! And huge! lol


----------



## busterization (Dec 5, 2009)

nice pics guys i might get one for X-Mas this year!


----------



## pitbulldc (Dec 5, 2009)

my baby red tegu


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 11, 2010)

The Beast..


----------



## d1333 (Jan 11, 2010)

my little scaredy-cat... Lunchbox


----------



## Adam87 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey d1333 like ur red alot Ive never seen a red with patterens like that


----------



## d1333 (Jan 11, 2010)

thanks dude


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 11, 2010)

nice name too....Lunchbox


----------



## d1333 (Jan 11, 2010)

got him from LLLreptile too infidel


----------



## Meg90 (Jan 12, 2010)

did he have the tail issues before, or after you got him?


----------



## Infidel_03 (Jan 12, 2010)

LLL in Oceanside? That'd be cool if they were from the same clutch.


----------



## d1333 (Jan 12, 2010)

meg: he had it before i got him, heres a vid about two weeks after i had him <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptTMIzSb_i4" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptTMIzSb_i4</a><!-- m -->


infidel: well i bought it online in november so dont know which store exactly, but yea it would be cool


----------



## Pikey (Jan 21, 2010)

Here's pics of my Red Penny

(her w/ Liz






Her with Jonesy


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 21, 2010)

Rexie


----------

